# Raw Cod fillets?



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Would these be safe to feed in small quantities? They're on sale at my local grocery store, but I've heard people mention that they would never feed fish because of the worms, parasites, etc. that it may contain.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Freeze it for a week before feeding. I feed fish partially frozen, my dogs won't eat it thawed. Texture?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't feed cod (and I work in a fish market),,I won't eat cod,,I'm sure most fish has parasites / worms, but once you see a worm wiggling in the tray, and cod has lots of them, that's enough to make me not want to eat it.


----------

